# A life lived on the wildest and greatest heights of the spirit



## CSB2808

كبرهان على حياة معيشة على الاكثر وحشية وأعظم مرتفعات الروح

"as testimony to a life lived on the wildest and greatest heights of the spirit"


Does مرتفعات الروح make any sense in arabic?

and do I need to put  الاكثر وحشية وأعظم من مرتفعات الروح with من in the middle or with just iDaafa? 

Thanks


----------



## Kinan

كشاهد على حياة معاشة على أعظم و أجمح قمم الروح


----------



## CSB2808

Thanks Kinan thats awesome


----------



## fdb

أعظم و أجمح قمم الروح
 is not correct Arabic. You should say:
أعظم  قمم الروح وأجمحها


----------



## Bakr

هل هو نص أدبي، شعر مثلا ؟ ربما يجب إعطاء فقرة أو النص بأكمله لكي نفهم ما يريد أن يعبر عنه الكاتب.ـ ​


----------



## Kinan

fdb said:


> أعظم و أجمح قمم الروح
> is not correct Arabic. You should say:
> أعظم  قمم الروح وأجمحها



كلامك أدق لغويا لكن ليس حصري
أنا فقط أردت ترجمة الجملة ببنية مشابهة


----------



## CSB2808

It is a historical text
​رومي، أعظم شاعر متصوف في الاسلام ويمكن في العالم، ولد في بلخ، في ما كان يعرف آنذاك باسم محافظة خراسان (الان أفغانستان)، 30 أيلول 1207. ومات في كنيا، في جنوب تركيا، في سنته السابعة والستين،17 كانون الاول 1273، وترك ورائه، كشاهد على حياة معاشة على أعظم قمم الروح وأجمحه ، المثنوي، ملحمة متصوف في ستة مجلدات، دوان الكبير، مجموعة من ثلاثة آلاف خمسمئة قصائد والفي الرباعيات،  كتاب الخطابات، وعدة مجلدات الرسائل. بعد وفاته، ابنه، سلطان فلد، عزز رؤيته وممارساته الروحية في هياكل النظام المولوي، الذي عانى من الاضطهاد والقمع في الكثير من العصور، من أجل نشر رؤية رومي في جميع انحاء العالم الاسلامي.


----------



## fdb

I am a bit lost now. Is this your translation of something from English to Arabic?


----------



## Bakr

I think it's from this book.


----------



## CSB2808

Yep, its my translation of a passage


----------



## Bakr

كشاهد على حياة عيشت على أعظم مشارف الروح وأكثرها جموحا


----------



## fdb

The Arabic name for Konya is قونية


----------



## fdb

دوان > ديوان


----------



## Bakr

بعض الاقتراحات


CSB2808 said:


> It is a historical text
> ​رومي، أعظم شاعر متصوف في الاسلام وربما في العالم، ولد في بلخ، في ما كان يعرف آنذاك باسم محافظة خراسان ( أفغانستان حاليا)، 30 أيلول 1207. ومات في قونية، في جنوب تركيا، في سنته السابعة والستين،17 كانون الاول 1273، تاركا ورائه، كشاهد على حياة معاشة على أعظم قمم الروح وأجمحه ، المثنوي، ملحمة صوفية في ستة مجلدات، والديوان الكبير، مجموعة من ثلاثة آلاف وخمسمئة قصيدة والفين من الرباعيات،  وكتاب الخطابات، وعدة مجلدات من الرسائل. بعد وفاته، قام ابنه سلطان فلد بتعزيز رؤيته وممارساته الروحية في هياكل النظام المولوي، الذي عانى من الاضطهاد والقمع في الكثير من العصور، من أجل نشر رؤية رومي في جميع انحاء العالم الاسلامي.


----------



## fdb

سلطان فلد : سلطان ولد


----------



## CSB2808

Thanks everyone!

Bakr, is your version كشاهد على حياة عيشت على أعظم مشارف الروح وأكثرها جموحا , what is the ها in أكثرها referring to? مشارف or حياة ?


----------



## Bakr

It's referring to مشارف


----------

